# Someone forgot to tell me



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Gaday mates:

Being somewhaty new to this community, I find that someone forgot to warm me about one of the dangers of the hobby. STACH!!!

So for the new people coming into group, watch out!

At first I thought I was having thoughts of delussions, even thinking about owning more than 2 extra models. Then I saw the post here about "Whats in your stach" and I knew I wasn't alone. That's when it hit me, the idea of buying more models, lots of them. 

I have decided to sell off some of my clock tools and supplies so that I can buy more models.

Now here is the caution, after buying these extra models, I find that I can't bring myself to the point of building them. I might not be able to find that one ever again, so I just hang on to them. I now learn that buying them is almost as much fun as building them, eh?
650bill


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Want some models imported from Canada?


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Hey by golley, I might. Just toss them across the ine. I'm right here in good ole Dog River, eh.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stash.

And yeah, the addiction sneaks up on ya. Next thing you know, you have more than you can ever build. Ever.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

'Stash' is a necessary evil of the Hobby. Modelers who see something they think they might like to build, should buy it when they see it. Kit Manufacturers have a nasty habit of discontinuing production of subjects without warning, some will not see a re-issue for decades if ever.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I only horde the sci-fi stuff. there will always be a new p-51 or sherman tank kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ 650bill - well, just have a peek at my web site. hopefully there's something you like.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The reason for buying "2 of everything" rule (in MY case) is to build one now, and the second one to build (or sell MIB) in another 15 or 20 years when the kit is no longer in production.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Seaview said:


> The reason for buying "2 of everything" rule (in MY case) is to build one now, and the second one to build (or sell MIB) in another 15 or 20 years when the kit is no longer in production.


...and when my skills are a little better.

(the reality being, my eyesight will be worse and my hands less steady)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

John P said:


> (the reality being, my eyesight will be worse and my hands less steady)


 
No way, JP! That's the FUTURE we're talking about! Cheap gas, free electricity & water, Jet packs, flying cars, monorails, eyeglasses with TV sets in them so you can watch movies anywhere you are, and they'll have a cure for shakey hands and fuzzy eyesight! 
Bartender! I'll have another, and leave the bottle! :drunk:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Stash.


Right. This guy has a ’stache.












Jafo said:


> I only horde the sci-fi stuff. there will always be a new p-51 or sherman tank kit.


“Hoard,” actually. :tongue:

And a stash of unbuilt model kits will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no model kits!

Or is that what they used to say about dope? Whatever . . .


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome! We're talking about the 1950's dream again! Can I buy a Pontiac Club De Mur to drive on the magnetic highway?


----------

